# Wildcamping spot from tinysiren



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have a new entry submitted to the campsite database for a wildcamping spot on Skye by tinysiren (unsubscribed member) which we would like to add to the database but unfortunately the map location appears inaccurate and there is no detailed address location given for the spot so we can't re-position it correctly.

As an unsubscribed member we can't send a PM for more details so could you please tell us where to position the site tinysiren? Just a quick post with details on this thread will be OK.


----------

